# My CRS are enjoying Shrikura ball food



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Crazy shrimp ball! Aha


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Very cool! I'm so jealous! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good!!


----------

